# Sticky  Plant Finder updates



## Cavan Allen

In this thread, I'll post updates for the Plant Finder. There haven't been any announcements in a while so I'll list what's new over the last few months.

Recent updates:

_Barclaya longifolia_ - text
_Rotala pusilla_ - text
_Hemigraphis sp. 'Traian' _- text and emersed photo
_Echinodorus tenellus_ - text
_Ammania gracilis_ - emersed photo
_Cyperus helferi _- emersed photo
_Hydrocotyle leucocephala_ - text
_Hygrophila balsamica _- text


----------



## Cavan Allen

4/4/06 Ludwigia repens 'Rubin' - text


----------



## Cavan Allen

4/11/06 Ludwigia repens 'Rubin' - submersed photo

Ludwigia sp. 'Guinea' - emersed photo

Nesaea crassicaulis - emersed photo


----------



## Cavan Allen

4/21/06

_Aponogeton madagascariensis_ - text


----------



## Cavan Allen

5/5/06 _Rotala ramosior_ - text


----------



## Cavan Allen

6/6/06 Juncus repens - text


----------



## Cavan Allen

7/8/06 _Ludwigia sp._ 'Guinea' - text


----------



## Cavan Allen

8/3/06 _Blyxa aubertii_ - photo and text


----------



## Cavan Allen

8/23/06 _Saururus chinensis_ - text


----------



## Cavan Allen

9/6/06 _Proserpinaca palustris _- emersed photo


----------



## Cavan Allen

9/16/06 _Limnophila sp._ 'Mini' - submersed photo and basic information

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ils.php?id=221&category=genus&spec=Limnophila


----------



## Cavan Allen

9/16/06 _Rotala sp._ 'Nanjenshan' - emersed photo

_Hydrotriche hotoniiflora_ - photo and basic information


----------



## Cavan Allen

There have been some new things added, but I haven't updated this thread until now. Recent additions:

- _Ranunculus inundatus_ - text
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=148

- _Anubias gracilis_ - photo and basic information
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=227

- _Hydrocotyle sibthorpioides_ - photo
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=142

- _Hygrophila corymbosa_ 'Siamensis' - photo and basic information
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=226

- _Lindernia sp._ 'India' - photo and basic information
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=228

- _Potamogeton dentatus_ - photo and basic information
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=230

- _Rotala sp._ 'Colorata' - photo and basic information
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=224


----------



## Cavan Allen

11/15/06

_Hygrophila corymbosa_ 'Siamensis' - text
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ils.php?id=226&category=genus&spec=Hygrophila


----------



## Cavan Allen

11/17/06

_Ammannia latifolia_ - photo and basic information
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...etails.php?id=231&category=genus&spec=Ammania

_Lindernia sp_. 'India' - emersed photo
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ails.php?id=228&category=genus&spec=Lindernia


----------



## Cavan Allen

11/27/06
_
Microsorum pteropus_ 'Philippine' - text
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ils.php?id=232&category=genus&spec=Microsorum

_Hemigraphis traian_ - submersed photo
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ls.php?id=150&category=genus&spec=Hemigraphis


----------



## Cavan Allen

12/7/06

_Elatine triandra_ - text
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...etails.php?id=202&category=genus&spec=Elatine


----------



## Cavan Allen

Mega update! A few technical issues have been worked out (thanks to aquaticdave) and I can update the Plant Finder once again. More coming soon.

-_*Polygonum hydropiperoides*_ - photo and basic information
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=240

-_*Polygonum sp.*_ *'Kawagoneum'* - photo and text
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=239

-_*Polygonum sp.*_ *'Sao Paulo'* - photo and basic information
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=243

-_*Microsorum pteropus*_ *'Tropica' *- two photos and basic information
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ils.php?id=241&category=genus&spec=Microsorum

-_*Egleria fluctuans*_ - text
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=161

-_*Hygrophila corymbosa*_ 'Stricta' - photo and basic information
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=238

-_*Penthorum sedoides*_ - two photos and basic information
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=242


----------



## Cavan Allen

Recent additions:

*Hygrophila sp. 'Bold'* - photo and basic info
*
Hygrophila sp. 'Tiger' *- photo and basic information

*Pogostemon yatabeanus* - photo and basic information
_
*Cabomba furcata*_ - new photo
*
Rotala sp. 'Green' *- updated status - There is reasonable doubt that this is a variation of _R. rotundifolia_ and the entry reflects this. Species status uncertain.

More coming very soon.


----------



## Cavan Allen

5/15/07

*Hygrophila sp.* *'Tiger'* - text

_*Hygrophila sp*_. *'Pantanal'* - photo and basic information

_*Lindernia dubia*_ - photo and basic information


----------



## Cavan Allen

6/22/07

*Rotala sp. 'Nanjenshan'* - text
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...details.php?id=169&category=genus&spec=Rotala

*'Purple bamboo'* - photo and basic information
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=251


----------



## Cavan Allen

6/28/07

*Polygonum sp. 'Sao Paulo'* - text
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ails.php?id=243&category=genus&spec=Polygonum

*Polygonum sp. 'acre'* - photo and basic information
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ails.php?id=252&category=genus&spec=Polygonum


----------



## Cavan Allen

7/25/07

*Hygrophila sp. 'Porto Velho' *(dwarf?) - photos and basic information
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ils.php?id=253&category=genus&spec=Hygrophila

*Hygrophila sp. 'Aragauia'* - photo and basic information
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ils.php?id=254&category=genus&spec=Hygrophila

*Mayaca fluviatilis *- the photos for this one have finally been fixed. 
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...details.php?id=255&category=genus&spec=Mayaca
*
Poaceae sp. 'Purple bamboo' *- status updated. This is indeed a species of grass. 
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...etails.php?id=258&category=genus&spec=Unknown

*Ludwigia senegalensis - *aka _Ludwigia sp._ 'Guinea'. status updated
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...tails.php?id=162&category=genus&spec=Ludwigia


----------



## Cavan Allen

7/26/07

*Cryptocoryne crispatula var. balansae* - photos at last (!) courtesy of Jeffrey Sutanto
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ls.php?id=27&category=genus&spec=Cryptocoryne


----------



## Cavan Allen

8/16/07

*Bacopa sp*. - I don't know the species or even who sent it to me but this one is a very suitable species that seems to be pretty easy to grow. Photos and basic information. 
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...details.php?id=306&category=genus&spec=Bacopa


----------



## Cavan Allen

6/21/08

*Lindernia dubia* - text and emersed habitat photo
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ails.php?id=250&category=genus&spec=Lindernia

The Plant Finder has been on hiatus due to personal commitments and technical issues that were not resolved under the previous ownership. Some snags remain (photos) but should be fixed before long. Expect more updates from now on.


----------



## Cavan Allen

7/18/08

*Lamiaceae sp.*. - I'm all but certain this is a _Hyptis_ species. It's definitely not a _Hemigraphis_. The new information is reflected in the entry. 
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ils.php?id=150&category=family&spec=Lamiaceae

_*Bacopa sp. *_*'Colorata'* - new emersed photo with flower. Notice how much darker purple the flower is compared to _B. caroliniana_. A different species? 
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...details.php?id=205&category=genus&spec=Bacopa

_*Hydrotriche hottoniiflora*_ - new photo of flower. A photo of the entire inflorescence should be up soon. 
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ls.php?id=222&category=genus&spec=Hydrotriche


----------



## Cavan Allen

8/20/08

_*Utricularia gibba*_ - Text added. A photo should be coming shortly.
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ls.php?id=268&category=genus&spec=Utricularia


----------



## Cavan Allen

8/21/08

_*Crinum calamistratum*_ - text. Photos will be up shortly. 
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...details.php?id=269&category=genus&spec=Crinum


----------



## Cavan Allen

8/26/08

*Polygonum hydropiperoides* - text
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ails.php?id=240&category=genus&spec=Polygonum

*Hygrophila sp. 'Pantanal'* - There's a very good chance that this plant is not really a _Hygrophila_ at all and in fact may be a _Diodia_ species. This vexing doubt and uncertainty is now reflected in the entry.  
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ils.php?id=249&category=genus&spec=Hygrophila


----------



## Cavan Allen

9/23/08

_*Rotala verticillaris*_ - photos and basic information.
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...details.php?id=272&category=genus&spec=Rotala

_*Poaceae sp.*_ *'Purple Bamboo' *- text
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...tails.php?id=258&category=family&spec=Poaceae

*Syngonanthus sp. 'Belem'* - aka _Tonina sp_. 'Belem' - Some - mostly herbarium - research has led me to conclude that there is only one _Tonina_ species and that the others are _Syngonanthus_, with their drastically different inflorescences. One of them is likely _S. anomalus_, but I'm not quite sure which one yet. If you've flowered any of these and you have photos, please contact me.
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...s.php?id=128&category=genus&spec=Syngonanthus

*Syngonanthus sp. 'Manaus'* - see above
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...s.php?id=129&category=genus&spec=Syngonanthus


----------



## Cavan Allen

*Hygrophila sp. 'Porto Velho'* (_Staurogyne_?)- text
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ils.php?id=253&category=genus&spec=Hygrophila

*Rotala mexicana 'Araguaia'* - formerly listed as _R. pusilla_, a synonym. _R. mexicana_ is a _very_ widespread and variable species and one of only two described _Rotala_ species from South America (the other being _R. ramosior_).
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...details.php?id=203&category=genus&spec=Rotala

*Ludwigia inclinata var verticillata 'Pantanal'* - new photo (thanks Reasheed!) 
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...etails.php?id=69&category=genus&spec=Ludwigia


----------



## Cavan Allen

No announcements for a while, but I have been adding things.

*Polygonum praetermissum **('ruby')* - Photo and basic info. I've grown this emersed to see what it is. Every detail from leaves to seeds matches. 
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ails.php?id=278&category=genus&spec=Polygonum

_*Pogostemon sp*_. - New photos. This is the one that's been known as _Rotala verticillaris_. It isn't. Please see the thread in the ID forum for more information. 
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ils.php?id=272&category=genus&spec=Pogostemon

*Pogostemon yatabeanus* - Photo of inflorescence and emersed growth. 
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=246
*
Arthraxon sp.* *'Malaysia'* - Photos and basic information. The identity of this plant is suspect, but it's all we have for now. 
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=282

_*Bacopa lanigera.*_ - Photo and basic information. Yes, you really can grow it submersed. 
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...details.php?id=274&category=genus&spec=Bacopa

_*Bacopa madagascariensis*_. - Formerly listed as _Bacopa sp_. 
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...details.php?id=306&category=genus&spec=Bacopa

_*Blyxa alternifolia*_ - Photo and basic information. 
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=277&category=genus&spec=Blyxa

_*Utricularia gibba.*_ - Photos at last. 
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=268

_*Rotala mexicana*_ *'Goias'* - Yes, this too is _R. mexicana_.
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...details.php?id=209&category=genus&spec=Rotala


----------



## Cavan Allen

I forgot two.

_*Phyllanthus fluitans*_ - flower
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ils.php?id=45&category=genus&spec=Phyllanthus

_*Limnobium laevigatum*_ - flower closeup. 
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...tails.php?id=61&category=genus&spec=Limnobium


----------



## Cavan Allen

*Limnophila repens 'mini'* - Finally, a real name. There is a fair amount of variation in this species, with this one being on the smaller end of the continuum in terms of size. Therefore, I think it appropriate to retain 'mini' in addition to the species name. 
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ils.php?id=221&category=genus&spec=Limnophila


----------



## Cavan Allen

*Ludwigia inclinata var. verticillata 'Araguaia'* - photos and short description
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...tails.php?id=286&category=genus&spec=Ludwigia

_*Pogostemon erectum*_ - formerly _Rotala verticillaris_, now with a species name
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ils.php?id=272&category=genus&spec=Pogostemon


----------



## Cavan Allen

_*Hemianthus callitrichoides*_ - text
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ails.php?id=51&category=genus&spec=Hemianthus

_*Murdannia keisak*_ - photo and basic information
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ails.php?id=301&category=genus&spec=Murdannia

_*Micranthemum umbrosum*_ - text
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...s.php?id=185&category=genus&spec=Micranthemum

*Rotala sp. 'Araguaia'* - photo and basic information
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...details.php?id=304&category=genus&spec=Rotala

*Eriocaulaceae sp. 'Type 2'* - photo and basic information
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=303

_*Potamogeton sp*_. - photo and basic information. The species isn't yet known, but it is rather nice. 
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=305

Another update should follow soon.


----------



## Cavan Allen

*Elatine americana* - photo and basic information
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...s.php?id=309&category=family&spec=Elatinaceae

*Staurogyne sp. 'Rio Araguaia'* - photo and basic information. I've flowered this and photos of that should be up shortly.
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...s.php?id=307&category=family&spec=Acanthaceae
*
Staurogyne sp. 'Low Grow'* - flowered this one too (almost the same flower as above), but it shriveled before photos could be taken. More should be forthcoming. In all likelihood, the same plant Tropica sells. 
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...s.php?id=302&category=family&spec=Acanthaceae

_*Lindernia anagallis*_ - photo and basic information
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...?id=311&category=family&spec=Scrophulariaceae

*Hygrophila sp. 'Araguaia'* - photo of emersed growth with flower (thanks Bhushan!)
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ils.php?id=254&category=genus&spec=Hygrophila

_*Eichhornia diversifolia*_ - new photo
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=95
*
Microsorum sp. 'Trident'* - photo and basic information
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=310

*Rubiaceae sp. 'Pantanal'* - I don't want to change this one too many times, but it's unquestionably not from _Acanthaceae_ and belongs with _Rubiaceae_ instead. A genus and species might not be too far away.
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=249

Another update soon.


----------



## Tex Gal

Thanks so much for all your hard work. I really appreciate all of this research. Thanks to all that are helping.


----------



## Bert H

Wow, Cavan, how do you keep up with all this??!! Great job, thanks for doing it!


----------



## Cavan Allen

Thank you. 

*Functionality update* - It's now possible for me to enter synonyms for plants; searching for _Tonina_ will also bring up plants that were formerly listed as _Tonina_ (_Syngonanthus_) and so on. Additionally, when viewing the page brought up by that search, hobby synonyms - valid scientific names or otherwise but not common names - will be visible below the name (also in the entry itself). This doesn't apply to entries that don't have another entry of the same genus under which they were listed previously (technical reasons). For that, or for anything else you can't find, please make use of the new search feature. Description (what's in the text of the entries), synonyms and name are all options. The aim of all this is to make the Plant Finder more user friendly. Let us know what you think.

*Limnophila repens 'Mini'* - new photos of flowers and emersed growth. 
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ils.php?id=221&category=genus&spec=Limnophila

*Staurogyne sp. 'Rio Araguaia'* - new photos of flowers and an inflorescence. Note the differences between that and _Hygrophila_. I'll start a thread describing some of the differences soon. 
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ils.php?id=307&category=genus&spec=Staurogyne

*Marsilea spp.* per request (spp meaning multiple species) - text. For now anyway, we feel it's better to treat them as one until we can get some definitively identified material of different species. A photo should be up in a bit. 
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...tails.php?id=313&category=genus&spec=Marsilea

_*Hyptis sp*_. - AKA _Lamiaceae sp_. and _Hemigraphis_ traian (a bogus name). I've known the genus for a while (with the help of some specialists) but didn't want to change it too many times. A species name should follow soon assuming I or someone else can get it to flower again. I sincerely hope the search function and synonyms help with any confusion.  Identifying this one has been a very challenging and gradual process. 
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...details.php?id=150&category=genus&spec=Hyptis

*Rotala sp. 'Colorata'* - emersed growth. I've seen it listed as _R. indica_, but it sure doesn't look like it so far. _R. rotundifolia_ is more likely.
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...details.php?id=224&category=genus&spec=Rotala


----------



## BryceM

Thanks Cavan.

I'd love to supply another writeup or two. Any interest in having one for Lagenandra meeboldii? I have enough experience with it now that I should be able to put something useful together.


----------



## Cavan Allen

Absolutely. It's an absolutely stellar plant that needs more recognition.


----------



## Cavan Allen

*Marsilea spp*. - Submersed and emersed pics.
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...tails.php?id=313&category=genus&spec=Marsilea

*Hygrophila sp. 'Bold'* - text.
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ils.php?id=244&category=genus&spec=Hygrophila

*Limnophila aromatica* - flower pic
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ails.php?id=98&category=genus&spec=Limnophila

_*Staurogyne stolonifera*_ - now with a species name (formerly as 'Rio Araguaia')
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ils.php?id=307&category=genus&spec=Staurogyne


----------



## BryceM

Thanks Cavan.

I've got H. 'Bold' in two very different setups and you'd swear they were different species. I'll see if I can get you the photos.


----------



## Cavan Allen

_*Rotala indica*_ - photo and basic information. This is the one that has been going around as _Ammannia sp_. 'Bonsai'.
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...details.php?id=317&category=genus&spec=Rotala

_*Hydrilla verticillata*_ - photo and text. This plant is included here for information and ID purposes *ONLY*, so that people out collecting will know it when they see it. Please choose legal and more suitable alternatives. 
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...tails.php?id=316&category=genus&spec=Hydrilla

_*Elatine americana* _- new submersed photo. I normally don't like to include photos of plants with heavy pearling, but that's what this plant looks like when it's happy. 
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...etails.php?id=309&category=genus&spec=Elatine


----------



## Cavan Allen

_*Hyptis sp*_. - photo of inflorscence
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...details.php?id=150&category=genus&spec=Hyptis

_*Bacopa madagascariensis*_ - text
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...details.php?id=306&category=genus&spec=Bacopa


----------



## Cavan Allen

*Staurogyne sp. 'Porto Velho'* - I've known what genus this belongs to for some time but finally got it to flower, confirming that it does not belong in _Hygrophila_. I may have a species ID as early as next week. 
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ils.php?id=253&category=genus&spec=Staurogyne


----------



## Cavan Allen

_*Sphaerocaryum malaccense*_ - _Arthraxon_? No, not quite, although it is fairly closely related. I got some flowering material from Ingg and took it in to some grass specialists. Note that it apparently does not always have distinct hairs along the edges of the leaves.
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/....php?id=282&category=genus&spec=Sphaerocaryum

_*Polygonum hydropiperoides*_ - new and very nice photo of an inflorescence.
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ails.php?id=240&category=genus&spec=Polygonum


----------



## Cavan Allen

*Ludwigia repens x arcuata* - photo and basic info. This may actually be L. arcuata x repens (repens being the species donating pollen), but the former is probably safer for now. It is frequently mistaken for L. palustris.
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...tails.php?id=319&category=genus&spec=Ludwigia

*Lindernia rotundifolia 'Variegated'* - photo and basic information.
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ails.php?id=322&category=genus&spec=Lindernia*

Bacopa sp. 'Araguaia'* - photo and basic information. I've got a pretty good idea what species this is and am hoping to get a flower soon to confirm it. 
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...details.php?id=321&category=genus&spec=Bacopa*

Staurogyne sp. 'Porto Velho'* - some really sharp flower photos. Note the similarities to other _Staurogyne_ in the Plant Finder. 
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ils.php?id=253&category=genus&spec=Staurogyne*

Limnophila sp. 'Broad'* - Photo and basic information. This is probably just another variety of _L. aromatica_. I should know soon. 
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ils.php?id=323&category=genus&spec=Limnophila

Also, a few recent changes in the classification of plants formerly included in family _Scrophulariaceae_ (moved after genetic studies) are reflected. I expect this won't change much for most people because I'm told searching by genus is more popular anyway.

_Bacopa, Limnophila, Hydrotriche_ > _Plantaganaceae _
_Lindernia, Micrenthemum_ > _Linderniaceae_

More coming soon.


----------



## Cavan Allen

_*Sphaerocaryum malaccense*_ - new pics of inflorescences. 
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/....php?id=282&category=genus&spec=Sphaerocaryum

_*Ricciocarpus natans*_ - a small floater related to _Riccia_. 
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...s.php?id=324&category=genus&spec=Ricciocarpus

_*Clinopodium cf. brownei*_ - _Lindernia anagallis_? Nope. This is most likely _C. brownei_, but we're not totally sure yet, hence the cf. 
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ls.php?id=311&category=genus&spec=Clinopodium


----------



## Cavan Allen

*Limnophila sp. 'Guinea Broad-Leaf'* - photo and basic information*
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=327

Echinodorus 'Ozelot'* - flower pic*
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=308

Pogostemon erectum* - text
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=272

*Diodia virginiana *- submersed and emersed photos, basic information*
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=325

Rotala sp. 'Mini Type 2' *- photo and basic information (most likely a cultivar of _R. macrandra_)
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=326


----------



## Cavan Allen

*Staurogyne sp. 'Bihar' *- photo and basic information. I've tentatively placed it in _Staurogyne_ for now, which is most likely where it will remain. It does not appear to be a _Hygrophila_. Thanks to Tim Gross for yet another top notch photo. 
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ils.php?id=329&category=genus&spec=Staurogyne*

Limnophila sp. 'Guinea Broad-Leaf'* - text
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ils.php?id=327&category=genus&spec=Limnophila

*Polygonum sp. 'Porto Velho'* - photo and basic information
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ails.php?id=330&category=genus&spec=Polygonum

_*Aciotis sp*_. - photos of submersed, growth along with some flowering shots. Formerly suspected to be a species from the related genus _Acisanthera_.
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=332

*Hygrophila sp. 'Guinea'* - photo and basic information
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=331


----------



## bigstick120

Awesome! Keep up the good work Cavan! Thank you for your hard work on the plant finder.


----------



## Cavan Allen

_*Aciotis sp*_. - text
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...etails.php?id=332&category=genus&spec=Aciotis

_*Diodia cf. kuntzei*_ - As previously suspected, this is indeed a _Diodia_. The chances that it's a species other than _D. kuntzei_ are rather small, but the cf is appropriate for now until we can get more mature fruits for a concrete ID. 
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...details.php?id=249&category=genus&spec=Diodia


----------



## Cavan Allen

_*Utricularia gibba*_ - flower photo. The saving grace of this otherwise quite annoying plant.
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ls.php?id=268&category=genus&spec=Utricularia


----------



## Cavan Allen

_*Oldenlandia salzmannii*_ - Not actually a _Bacopa_, but a plant related to _Diodia_. Many species in _Oldenlandia_ were formerly included in _Hedyotis_. 
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ls.php?id=247&category=genus&spec=Oldenlandia
*
Tonina fluviatilis* - some emersed shots showing inflorescences. Thanks Jeff! I accidentally deleted a submersed shot, but I should be able to fix it.
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=88&category=genus&spec=Tonina


----------



## Cavan Allen

*Bacopa salzmannii *- aka _Bacopa sp._ 'Araguaia'. Thanks to AaronT for the specimens. A name at last! 
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...details.php?id=321&category=genus&spec=Bacopa

_*Hemianthus micranthemoides*_ - updated habitat information to make it more accurate. Not seen in nature since 1941, it is/was a plant of tidal rivers, not ponds. With a flowering specimen provided by Delaware Jim and some help from a botanist, I have been able to confirm that the plant in the hobby is indeed _H. micranthemoides_. 
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=33


----------



## BryceM

Not seen in nature since 1941 !!! ? !!!
Really!

Strange.


----------



## Cavan Allen

_*Hyptis lorentziana*_ - finally, a species name (!) and revised text
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...details.php?id=150&category=genus&spec=Hyptis


----------



## Cavan Allen

*Nesaea triflora* - Photos and basic information
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...details.php?id=337&category=genus&spec=Nesaea
*
Bacopa salzmannii *- text
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...details.php?id=321&category=genus&spec=Bacopa

*Murdannia sp. 'Red'* - It looks like this really may be a Murdannia after all. A positive ID may come soon. 
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ails.php?id=336&category=genus&spec=Murdannia

*Limnophila sp. 'Sulawesi'* - photos and basic information
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ils.php?id=335&category=genus&spec=Limnophila

*Rotala macrandra 'Mini Type 2'* - Yes, it does look like this is a mutation of _R. macrandra_. 
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...details.php?id=326&category=genus&spec=Rotala
*
Bacopa sp. 'Japan'* - photos and text. It is a near certainty that this plant is not actually from Japan. A New World origin is most likely. 
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...details.php?id=333&category=genus&spec=Bacopa
*
Ludwigia x lacustris* - photos and basic information. This very rare natural hybrid of L. brevipes and L. palustris (in that order) is the only naturally occurring hybrid for which a formal name has been proposed. It is very nice and distinct from all Ludwigias yet seen in the hobby. 
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...tails.php?id=334&category=genus&spec=Ludwigia

A big thank you to Ingg for a flowering specimen of the _R. macrandra_ 'Mini Type 2', and to Jeff Uccardio, Tim Gross and Adam Shappard for their wonderful photographs.


----------



## Cavan Allen

_*Callitriche terrestris*_ - previously included as _Elatine americana_. Now with text. 
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ls.php?id=309&category=genus&spec=Callitriche
_*
Cuphea anagalloidea*_ - formerly _Rotala sp_. 'Araguaia'. Thanks to AaronT for getting me some flowers at last. I was wondering if I'd ever pin this one down!
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...details.php?id=304&category=genus&spec=Cuphea

More soon...


----------



## Cavan Allen

*Ludwigia pilosa* - a spectacular but somewhat demanding new native _Ludwigia_. text coming soon
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...tails.php?id=338&category=genus&spec=Ludwigia

*Pogostemon stellatus* 'Broad Leaf' - Thank you asukawashere for the nifty pic of an inflorescence
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ails.php?id=80&category=genus&spec=Pogostemon
_
*Acmella repens*_ - There was some confusion about the species name of this one, but it's been straightened out. A wonderful plant for terraced plantings. Thanks to Tim Gross for another awesome closeup and to Kris Weinhold for the inflorescence pics.
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...etails.php?id=339&category=genus&spec=Acmella

_*Hygrophila lancea*_ - aka _Hygrophila sp_. 'Sarawak'. Why aren't you growing this? Yes, you. A slow growing, burgundy red plant that deserves to be much more popular.
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ils.php?id=341&category=genus&spec=Hygrophila

_*Lindernia grandiflora*_ - a Florida endemic. A relatively slow grower, it is undemanding. 
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=340

_*Gymnocoronis spilanthoides*_ - A weedy one for big tanks. 
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=344

*Riccardia chamedryfolia* - pics. Thanks to bigstick120
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=342

_*Utricularia graminifolia*_ - thanks again bigstick120!
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=343
_*
Hemianthus glomeratus*_ - aka (in error) _Hemianthus micranthemoides_. Sadly, the real thing apparently does not survive in cultivation. A flowering specimen from Ghazanfar, growing actual _H. glomeratus_ collected in Florida, and comparing specimens of both and botanist consultation confirm that what we have been growing is not what we thought it was. A discussion, some illustrative photographs and a proper article will follow. 
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=33

More updates will be forthcoming. Thanks again to everyone who has pitched in!


----------



## Cavan Allen

_*Aciotis acuminifolia*_ - at last, a species name. Based on a specimen, it has been determined to not be an undescribed species but a variable and widespread one. 
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...etails.php?id=332&category=genus&spec=Aciotis

_*Hemianthus glomeratus*_ - added flower pics from discussion thread
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ails.php?id=33&category=genus&spec=Hemianthus


----------



## Cavan Allen

*Cabomba caroliniana 'Silver-Green' *- photo and basic info. Thanks to khanzer22. 
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...etails.php?id=346&category=genus&spec=Cabomba

_*Ludwigia pilosa*_ - text
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...tails.php?id=338&category=genus&spec=Ludwigia

*Ludwigia* *x*_* lacustris*_ - text
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...tails.php?id=334&category=genus&spec=Ludwigia

_*Hygrophila lancea*_ - a new photo from khanzer22
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ils.php?id=341&category=genus&spec=Hygrophila

_*Gymnocoronis spilanthoides*_ - text
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...s.php?id=344&category=genus&spec=Gymnocoronis

*Nesaea crassicaulis* - flower closeup from Zapins (as mentioned in a thread, all _Nesaea_ will soon be folded into _Ammannia_. 
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...details.php?id=135&category=genus&spec=Nesaea

All _*Polygonum*_ entries changed to _*Persicaria*_, reflecting current classification. _Polygonum_ formerly included myriad species that didn't really belong together and has been split up.

More stuff pending.


----------

